# Guides and safety boaters need for Gore Canyon



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

We are still looking for guides that can handle Gore...safety kayakers too..


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

When is that?


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

I have a trip August 13 is the earliest.and more in August as well as Labor day weekend...


----------

